# Found pics of our buck's sire on line :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am getting stuff ready to send out to IBGA today so we can register my son and daughter's percentage doelings, and get Big Bang transfered into his name.

Out of curiosity I googled his sire's name and found some pics of him when he was young and as an adult! 

http://www.2bitboer.com/Pages/Animals/Individual-Animal.asp?f=ViewOne&AnimalID=37

First buck on this link you can click on the pic to enlarge.









Sadly, thanks to Big Bang getting so sick back in Dec/Jan, he'll probably never be 100% healthy as far as walking goes. Of course we aren't prepping him for shows either, he's just a 'backyard' breeding buck for us  Still it's fun to see his sire.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very neat. I love finding pics of our goats parents, granparents, etc. Its interesting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, very fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I found my bucks on line like that too. It was really neat to see the similarities. I also like to hear that people are doing A.I. from that herd too.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I love looking up my goats bloodlines online, it is so cool to see some of their "ancestors"!  We kept having red kids and we didn't have any red goats in our herd, so I looked up some of their bloodlines and found that a lot of them were colored. So it is just cool to find stuff like that out. :thumb:


----------

